# Supplements During Menopause



## wifenumber2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone have success with any of those supplements like Fem Meds or Amvien (sp?) that are supposed to help increase your hunger for sex during menopause?

Did they work? Side effects?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have an answer about supplements. My drive has slowed from pretty high to relatively normal. What kind of perplexes me is that although my drive has slowed, my ability to respond has not been appreciably affected. There have been a time or three in the past several months where my arousal does happen, but the brain chemistry isn't cooperating and I plateau at high arousal. I am generally highly orgasmic. But it doesn't happen often enough to directly link it to menopause and could easily be linked to other factors.

I will be watching this thread for the collective wisdom that will be so generously offered.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I am perimenopausal and am taking Agnas Castus and Maca Root to help with my symptoms. They didn't make any difference to vaginal dryness, but fortunately I managed to get Vagifem to remedy that so I am now symptom free. My sex drive has increased since I started taking the two supplements, and I have no side effects whatsoever


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I am 59 and *still* haven't gone through menopause. The supplements have done little for my symptoms. What has worked is HRT, which, I assume, will be controversial here.

My sex drive has been stronger for the last 5 years and has yet to abate. My H notices it and is sometimes a bit mystified, I think. It definitely feels like the powers that be got something very much back a*swards.


----------



## wifenumber2 (Jul 29, 2011)

alte Dame...I LOVE your response


----------



## Abc123wife (Sep 18, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> I am 59 and *still* haven't gone through menopause. The supplements have done little for my symptoms. What has worked is HRT, which, I assume, will be controversial here.
> 
> My sex drive has been stronger for the last 5 years and has yet to abate. My H notices it and is sometimes a bit mystified, I think. It definitely feels like the powers that be got something very much back a*swards.


Can I ask what you were prescribed as far as HRT? Did it help with vaginal dryness? I want to ask my doctor about possibly doing HRT.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a Vivelle estrogen patch - just estrogen, so it's deemed safer compared to other HRT.

As for dryness, I've had zero problems there. Really none at all. Recently, someone mentioned 'dried up old ladies' and my H gave me a lascivious wink and smile. (Is this room getting warm?...)


----------



## wifenumber2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Anyone take Amberen?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

My wife takes 50 mg of DHEA, that seems to work for her.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> My wife takes 50 mg of DHEA, that seems to work for her.


Thank you keeper, while I take DHEA, I only take 10mg per day, I have been researching since you posted this and think I am going to up my dosage. After reading this article, it seems like it can help:

DHEA Can Help Keep Women in Love | Life Enhancement Products

Was this prescribed for your wife, or did you research and do this on her own?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I researched DHEA extensively many years ago, and I have been taking it for at least 15 years now with good results (I'm 51).

My wife was having some issues with her HRT (complete hysterectomy at age 38) mostly breakthrough hot flashes, and vaginal dryness, but we didn't want to up her prescription, so we tried DHEA. It helped her symptoms, and with the exception of several months of her "mid-life hormonal surge" where she stopped taking it (she didn't need it), it has helped her libido, her ability to orgasm, and her general sense of well-being.

I think it is relatively low-risk to up your dosage for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

An all-natural supplement to try would be New World Whey. You get other benefits as well.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone tried Bio-identicals?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maca root maybe helpful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Which of these things help which symptoms?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Maca root will increase libido and balance hormones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Unique Username said:


> Anyone tried Bio-identicals?


I am using Bioidenticals I have my blood drawn every 8-12 weeks, and use saliva testing. A compound pharmacist makes it all up after the Dr. Goes over results.

I take DIM supplements to balance the bad estrogen and up the good, I also use Macca for balance. Along with bio-progesterone (sublingual drops) and DHEAS. 

It was a bit of a pin getting used to it but really worth it. It helps keep me young balanced and sane (so far)

Dr. Lee wrote some really good books on the subject of bios


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Unique Username said:


> Anyone tried Bio-identicals?


Yes, I have tried bio-identical pellets E & T and love them. Also do some progesterone cream and other supplements.


----------

